# 970 case three ponit won't lift



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

:usa:Hello everybody!!! ok my three point is goofy. when you try to raise it it will go up slowly but only half way. if you stand on it back down it goes while sitll in the up position. now the remotes work fine will pick up my disk with ease even at an idle. checked the cable that runs over the trans to the left side and it moves the leaver just fine. anybody have any ideas? and no buy a johndeere is not an idea.:lmao: HELP!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm only guessing here, but sounds like the linkage is out of adjustment, or the seals are going out. Can it lift weight and hold it, even if it only goes half way up?


----------

